# About.com- Bowel Problems After Pregnancy



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

A few weeks ago, I introduced you to my article: "Bowel Urgency and Fecal Incontinence After Childbirth." Like many things bowel-related, this is a problem that women tend to suffer in silence. While it might be okay to talk about incontinence during childbirth with your girlfriends after drinking a couple of glasses of wine, most women are not quite so comfortable talking about their ongoing problems in this area. This is one of the reasons why I love the Internet! The anonymity of the web allows us all to share the most private details of our life in a safe way and to enjoy the solace that comes from knowing that one is not alone. Hence, my newest Readers Share article:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

